

Why Apple Skipped the 10-year Party - siglesias
http://blog.teaapp.com/post/5760079131/why-apple-skipped-the-10-year-party

======
wccrawford
"why should companies celebrate their age?"

... For the publicity, of course. Doesn't anyone understand basic marketing
any more? Get your name in the news and sell more stuff.

~~~
siglesias
Did you read the rest of the article?

~~~
wccrawford
Yes. It's cute that they think failing to take advantage of a media bonanza is
somehow striving for the future.

You can do both.

